# Fehler: Umleitungsfehler <<< Wer weiß weiter?



## Hexberger (17. März 2006)

Servus

Da ihr mir schon so oft weiter helfen konntet, bitte ich auch diesesmal wieder um euere Mithilfe. Folgendes Problem: 

Ich versuche mit folgendem Header sofort auf die nächste Seite umzuleiten

```
<?php
$year = date('Y', time());
header("Location: index.php?bundeslandId=1&domainId=1&jahr=$year&anzeige=beides");
?>
```

Das hat bis vor einer halben Stunde auf meinem VServer auch einwandfrei geklappt und funktioniert lokal auf dem Rechner immer noch. Jetzt bekomme ich aber folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich auf die online gestellte Seite zugreifen möchte:

-----------------

Fehler: Umleitungsfehler
Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann.

    *   Dieses Problem kann manchmal auftreten, wenn Cookies deaktiviert oder abgelehnt werden.

------------------

Ich benutze jedoch keine Cookies. 

Wer weiß weiter? Ich bin um alle Hinweise froh.

Danke im Vorraus

Hexberger


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (17. März 2006)

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung ... Das ist mal sehr merkwürdig.
Deine Syntax ist nicht 100% korrekt, vielleicht liegts daran.
Probier mal

```
header("Location: index.php?bundeslandId=1&domainId=1&jahr=".$year."&anzeige=beides");
```
Könnte dran liegen, weiß ich aber nicht. Manchmal liegts an den einfachsten Dingen.


----------



## Hexberger (17. März 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Aber leider hat es nichts gebracht. Der Fehler nach wie vor der Gleiche.


----------



## StormYus (17. März 2006)

Hast du den Header so gesetzt, dass er bei einer Weiterleitung unter Umständen sofort wieder aufgerufen wird? Sprich du rufst deinen header direkt in der index.hp auf, so dass eine Endlosschleife entsteht.

Normalerweise kommt dann zwar die Fehlermeldung, dass bei einer bestimmten Anzahl von Weiterleitung Schluss ist, aber deine Meldung kann unter Umständen da wohl auch kommen meine ich.


----------



## Gumbo (18. März 2006)

Mir scheint, dass die Umleitung dasselbe Skript aufruft, was in einer Endlosschleife endet – das sagt zumindest die Fehlermeldung. Vollziehe doch mal den Ablauf des Skriptes nach und überprüfe meine These.


----------

